# انفجار طائرة مدنية أثناء تفكيكها في مطار الطائف - السعودية



## زياد قباني (24 أغسطس 2008)

القتلى تنائرت أشلاؤهم على بعد 200م

انفجار طائرة مدنية قديمة أثناء تفكيكها في مطار الطائف ومصرع أربعة فنيين باكستانيين..



الطائف - نايف الحارثي:
 وقع حادث انفجار مفاجئ بطائرة مدنية قديمة من نوع "تراي ستار" بمطار الطائف الاقليمي بينما كان فنيون يقومون بعملية تفكيكها، ونجم عن الحادث وفاة أربعة اشخاص على الفور بعد ان تقطعت اجسامهم إلى أشلاء جراء انفجار خزان الوقود المملوء بالهواء حيث كان الأربعة على جناح الطائرة وبالقرب من خزان الوقود وقت الانفجار مما ادى إلى تطايرهم مع قوة الانفجار وتقطعهم إلى أشلاء وعثر على اجزائهم على مسافات متباعدة ووصل بعضها إلى أكثر من 200متر مما يدل على قربهم من مصدر الانفجار العنيف بينما اصيب شخص وتم نقله على الفور إلى مستشفى الأمير منصور العسكري بمحافظة الطائف وتشير التقارير الطبية أن حالته مستقرة بحمد الله . 
وصرح المتحدث الرسمي للطيران المدني الأستاذ عبدالحميد ابا العرا أن الحادث وقع بشكل مفاجىء ومازالت الاسباب مجهولة ويجري التحقيق في معرفة الاسباب المؤدية إلى هذا الحادث غير المتوقع مشيراً إلى أن جميع المتوفين فنيون من الجنسية الباكستانية. يذكر أن "الرياض" وقفت على الحادث وقت مباشرة الجهات الرسمية والمختصة بينما باشرت 4فرق من الهلال الأحمر السعودي الحادث وتم نقل المصابين من قبلهم وستتم متابعة الحادث ونقل كافة المستجدات للقارئ بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة اولاً بأول باذن الله.


--------

للاسف .. لم يتم توضيح اي اسباب اخرى و الظاهر انه الاهمال هو سيد الموقف في هذا الانفجار .. 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (24 أغسطس 2008)

زياد قباني قال:


> انفجار خزان الوقود المملوء بالهواء


 لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
جزاك الله كل خير اخى
معقوله خزان وقود مملوء بالهواء يحدث انفجار يصل الى هذه الدرجه
ارجو من احد الاخوه المتخصصين توضيح ذلك
وكيف وصل درجه ضغط الهواء الى درجه عاليه لدرجة انها تحدث انفجار شديد ؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 أغسطس 2008)

الله يرحم الموتى و يصبر اهلهم

و يا رب يعرفوا الغلطة اللى ادت الى كدة و يتجنبوها المرات القادمة


----------



## فتنة الروح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

لانهم يستخدمون اجهزة الاحام سبب شراره على خزان الطائره


----------



## فائق2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

خزان الوقود في هده الحالة ليس مملوءا بالهواء وحده ، انما بالهواء الممزوج ببقايا الوقود على هيأة غاز ، وكل مزيج من هدا النوع يشكل خطرا كبيرا جدا حيث ينفجر لوجود أدنى شرارة ، وشدة الإنفجار تتعلق من جهة بحجم الغاز المنفجر ومن جهة ثانية بنسبة الوقود الغازي الى بقية الهواء الصافي ، وكان أولى إفراغ هده الخزانات بطريقة ما من الغازات القابلة للإنفجار قبل البدء في الأشغال ، فمثلا يمكن وضع بالونات داخل هده الخزانات وملأها بالهواء العادي حتى تتطرد خارجا الغازات القابلة للإنفجار...​


----------



## كيميائى محمد السيد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## كيميائى محمد السيد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## محب الشرقية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله 

بس شكل الحادث قديم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 سبتمبر 2008)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
جزاك الله كل خير اخى


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

فائق2 قال:


> خزان الوقود في هده الحالة ليس مملوءا بالهواء وحده ، انما بالهواء الممزوج ببقايا الوقود على هيأة غاز ، وكل مزيج من هدا النوع يشكل خطرا كبيرا جدا حيث ينفجر لوجود أدنى شرارة ، وشدة الإنفجار تتعلق من جهة بحجم الغاز المنفجر ومن جهة ثانية بنسبة الوقود الغازي الى بقية الهواء الصافي ، وكان أولى إفراغ هده الخزانات بطريقة ما من الغازات القابلة للإنفجار قبل البدء في الأشغال ، فمثلا يمكن وضع بالونات داخل هده الخزانات وملأها بالهواء العادي حتى تتطرد خارجا الغازات القابلة للإنفجار...​


جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام عليكم بالفعل اذا كان بخزان الوقود بقايا تتفاعل مع الهواء المنضغط وتحت زيادة اى ضغط سوف ينفجر لأنه مصمم للوقود وليس للهواء المضغوط على جميع الاجناب ويحدث ضغط عظيم وعلى كل حال يبقى السؤال هل هو خطىء مهندسين طيران ام قدرا


----------



## ابراهيموفيتش مصر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمهم


----------

